# Jeep Liberty Plowing



## MinnesotaMan (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a 2002 Jeep Liberty and I would like to put a plow on it for a spare plow vehicle for plowing parking lots and level ground areas. Could anyone tell me the best size and style plow to use on a Liberty? This will also be used for driveways.


Thank you!


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Snoway 22 series


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

I second the snoway 22 series.....


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I Third the Snoway 22 Series.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I stock the snoway mount if you need one.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Haven't used Snoway's but they seem to be pretty short (not very tall) blades. Is that a problem rolling the snow?

MLG


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

MLG;1159257 said:


> Haven't used Snoway's but they seem to be pretty short (not very tall) blades. Is that a problem rolling the snow?
> 
> MLG


Nope they get the snow rolling pretty quick.


----------

